
YC News Facebook Group - danw
http://bristol.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2253411233&ref=mf
======
pg
Are there some features I could add that would make YC News itself do what you
need in this respect?

~~~
arasakik
I'm sure pg has thought of this already, but it seems like there is a demand
for more community features surrounding YC news. Unlike everyone else creating
social networks for the sake of creating a social network, it looks as though
you might be able to grow one organically here.

~~~
pg
That is what I'm thinking about right now. We said explicitly when we started
news.yc that one goal was to get to know founders before they applied to us. I
think I'll add messaging next. If anyone has suggestions about how it should
work, or other community features we should add, just let us know in this
thread.

~~~
danielha
I second jwecker's idea to allow a single photo avatar for each member.

It would be very beneficial to attach faces to the personalities, especially
in light of the upcoming Startup School.

~~~
jwecker
What sets this site apart for pg is that he can use it to guage peoples
comments for when they apply for something. One thing that sets this site
apart for me, though, is that I think most people here intend to meet one
another in person at some point, sooner or later. That makes a big difference
in the feel of the place. Using first names in posts, not acting like children
in our debates, a real desire (from the first day in the feature request
discussion) to see what other people look like and know what they're really up
to, etc.

------
danielha
Feature suggestion:

A page in our profile that indicates recent activity pertaining to us, such as
someone replying to your comment. Sometimes I reply to comments in older
discussions and it's likely the person I am replying will never see it.

~~~
pg
This is definitely coming soon.

------
danw
Facebook is open for everyone but mainly used by students. I created the group
after noticing how many people joined the startup school event.

Feel free to move over to shuzak, looks like it could become a great community
and it matches the YCN demographic perfectly.

~~~
acgourley
Does shuzak have a YCN demographic? From browsing the site briefly I found it
hard to tell if it was for me or for people who collect Star Trek christmas
tree decorations.

~~~
danw
'collect Star Trek christmas decorations'

Isnt that YCN? Kidding! It's a social network for geeks which sounds like us.
Addmitedly I've barely used shuzak so I may be mistaken.

~~~
python_kiss
I estimate that 85% of the people on there are hackers. In fact, there are a
number of users involved in actually coding the social network. Moreover,
there is a chatroom there so we may converse in real-time.

Here is the YC community: http://shuzak.com/Community.php?ID=6472

~~~
acgourley
0 users for the YC community, 5 for star trek

Kidding. I'll check it out if its really 85% hackers.

------
juwo
Isnt facebook only for college students? Why dont you put it somewhere else so
that the rest of us can also join?

~~~
python_kiss
YC represents a good demographic of undergrads, grads, and recently graduated
students so I think it's a pretty good place to start it. Moreover, Facebook
opened up to everyone two months ago.

Alternatively, if Danw prefers, we can start a YC group on my social network
instead (Shuzak.com). People don't have to register to post there.

